

Ask HN: What are some good online sources for longform reading? - krrishd

Title says it all.<p>Lately I&#x27;ve realized that a lot of the intelligent people I try to surround myself with read a lot more than I currently do, and typically do so with longform content about a lot of different subjects.<p>What are some good starting points? (Not necessarily restricted to tech).
======
jacobheller
Probably the best, general-interest resource for long-form reading is Medium:
[https://medium.com](https://medium.com)

If you're looking for long-form reading about interesting legal topics
specifically, then the site I founded, Casetext (YC S13,
[https://casetext.com](https://casetext.com)) is a great resource. You can
visit individual communities of lawyers and find some pretty fantastic stuff.
The communities that have really taken off include criminal law
([https://casetext.com/communities/criminal-
law](https://casetext.com/communities/criminal-law)), employment and labor law
([https://casetext.com/communities/employment-
law](https://casetext.com/communities/employment-law)), and torts/product
liability ([https://casetext.com/communities/tort-
law](https://casetext.com/communities/tort-law)). There are also articles on
the most recent important Supreme Court cases, like the same-sex marriage case
([https://casetext.com/obergefell-v-hodges](https://casetext.com/obergefell-v-
hodges)). You can also browse and read some other interesting form of long-
form content, like court cases (e.g., [https://casetext.com/case/lotus-
development-corp-v-borland-i...](https://casetext.com/case/lotus-development-
corp-v-borland-intern), an interesting classic on software and copyrights).

Enjoy reading!

------
mtmail
[http://longreads.com/](http://longreads.com/). On the community page you
select a topic
[http://longreads.com/community/](http://longreads.com/community/)

~~~
jacobheller
Cool site -- totally missed it before. Adding it to my bookmarks!

------
minapurna
The best thing I ever did to improve my intellectual diet was get a
subscription to the New Yorker. Best longform content around.

------
brudgers
Project Gutenberg.

